# Biennial sweet clover - Stand of sweet clover seems to self seed



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been reading about sweet clover on the web. My understanding is that it is a biennial, which to me means that the second year it blossoms, then goes away. About 3 blocks from my hives there is a drainage ditch where someone had planted sweet clover about 4 years ago. Last year there was a healthy bloom, and this year there is even more. Does biennial sweet clover self seed, or is there a different strain of sweet clover that is either a perennial or is a self-seeding variety? I am interested because my bees are all over it.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

yes sweet clover will self seed.
many feel this trait is one of it's many merits.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

I have also read a lot about sweet clover. sounds like there are multiple types and some are annual and some biennial. Also you can go down to the drainage ditch and pick the seeds for yourself. the some of the sweet clover here in missouri is done and gone to see. let them get dark brown before stripping the stems.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies clyde & SS. *** - When is the best time to plant collected seeds?

Phil


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

early spring.
growth phase first year.
flowering phase second year.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, clyde.

Phil


----------

